# Cannon 3/29/15



## medfordmike (Mar 29, 2015)

Today I only had a few hours to ski but the weather looked to be so nice I decided to make the trip up to Cannon even though I would have to leave around 1 PM.  I got there before opening to maximize my time and didn't take breaks.  It was in the 20s when I arrived and near 30 when I left.  Blue skies and no wind made for a great day.  Packed powder was everywhere.  Ungroomed trails were firm but Hardscrabble was still fun.  There was some nice softer snow to the far left of Vista Way among some small bumps that were forming.  Upper Cannon and Ravine were great all morning but fully groomed. 

Last weekend for the tram so I made a couple laps on that.  Crowds were manageable but at times the summit lift was a bit backed up. They had line attendants though that were keeping things moving.  Peabody and the triple never were more than a few chairs. Tram was busy but I never waited for more than one tram but I hit it earlier in the day.

Cannon became a favorite of mine almost instantly when I finally hit it for the first time last year. Sometimes it is bitterly cold and icy.  It is almost always firm when I am there but the views today and the sun reminded me why I love it up there.  Great terrain and views that can't be beat in a roughly two hour trip from Boston.  The picture attached is from Vista.


----------



## petergriffen (Mar 29, 2015)

Looks awesome, I am ready for some warm cannon days though


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 29, 2015)

Nice report.   Looking fwd to next wknd up there.  Weather finally looks to give us some legitimate soft spring conditions!


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 29, 2015)

What a beautiful day. Summit trails were in great shape, lower half was a little firm but still fun.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 29, 2015)

Damn - tramline looks pretty good in that pic.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fcksummer (Mar 29, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> Damn - tramline looks pretty good in that pic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It wasn't as good as the picture makes it out to be.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 29, 2015)

Great report and pics above :beer:
I was oogling the mountains today from Lyndon. I can see Lafayette and Cannon from my house and I could make out all of the upper mtn trails. Very clear crisp day. I wish I could have gotten some turns in but it was skating show weekend.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 29, 2015)

petergriffen said:


> Looks awesome, I am ready for some warm cannon days though


+1

today was great.  And coverage is awesome for this time of year.  But I'm ready for a few 40 degree days.


----------



## dlague (Mar 30, 2015)

good to hear that conditions are good still!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2015)

Saturday was better snow but the big yellow thing in the sky Sunday was awesome though.  Bring on the corn!

and the margaritas at the Zoomer bar!


----------



## dlague (Mar 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Saturday was better snow but the big yellow thing in the sky Sunday was awesome though.  Bring on the corn!
> 
> and the margaritas at the Zoomer bar!



I am ready!


----------



## joshua segal (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice report.  I was there today (Mar. 30).  It never got above freezing; light snow all AM and wind that it made the wind chill feel more like January than late March.  The place was empty. Conditions were excellent.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2015)

3/29


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2015)

Puck it said:


> 3/29



You were in Colorado yesterday?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 30, 2015)

from_the_NEK said:


> You were in Colorado yesterday?


Sure looks like it.


----------

